# The marineland double bright led fixture!



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just wondering what other people have done with this fixture I did a neat little Sri lanken crypt rotala indica shrimp tank with my 29 gallon there is also a school of neons I don't quite get the champagne color out of the rotala but it still looks pretty cool with my crypt parva carpet and background of undulata i'm curious to see what the limitations are on this thing and what people have done with it I'm going to try some rotala Nanjeshan and some red wedtii in the future maybe even try some barclaya red what do you think would that work? I dose iron and all that good stuff no Co2 though


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey... do you have a link to this product?


----------



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

what do you mean?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

all_crypt_out said:


> what do you mean?


Do you have an Internet link to a web page with the "marineland double bright led fixture" you are asking about so I can see what it looks like?


----------



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont know how to put links in a post just look it up


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

how long has it been up and running? I was considering two units for my low light low tech 125


----------



## tdanko (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.petco.com/product/112418...r:referralID=NA&GANTrackingID=petco_700376761


----------

